# The Bogdan Khmelnitsky Bridge/Moscow Russia



## JRE313 (Oct 16, 2016)

Enjoy!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2016)

I do, I do! 
Between you and Barbarian, I always know it will be a great photo!


----------

